# Front Sight firearms training



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2010)

http://www.frontsight.com/

A student told me that she had gone to the training over the summer and really enjoyed it.  Her family reported that they liked the organization because it trains real skill with firearms and it is directed at the regular citizen.  What do you know about this organization?  Do you have any experience with it?  Have you done the training?  What is your overall opinion?

Mahalo


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2010)

My opinion is based of what people have told me.  Yes they liked the training.  No they did not like the price for the training!  It is expensive!  Having said that I am sure the firearms instructors are good but in Vegas you can get similar training through other sources for half the price!  Just my 02.


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 8, 2010)

Front Sight has a great reputation, and from what I've heard, great facilities.  But they are very expensive.  Depending on what you're after, I would shop around quite carefully.  If you've got a local gun shop -- that's where I'd start.  Look for someone with some actual certifications, either from the NRA, or documentable LE certifications.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 8, 2010)

Is it expensive and worth the money or is it over priced?


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 8, 2010)

There's been some trouble at Frontsight lately:

http://www.dianahsieh.com/frontsight/

http://www.8newsnow.com/story/4085044/a-gun-and-a-dream?redirected=true


----------



## Archangel M (Nov 8, 2010)

maunakumu said:


> Is it expensive and worth the money or is it over priced?



IMO they offer nothing you couldn't find elsewhere. And cheaper.


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't see myself ever spending any money with them...


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 9, 2010)

What would you set as a general quality criteria for formal civilian firearms training classes or organizations?


----------



## KenpoTex (Nov 11, 2010)

I would say your best bet is to just do your homework.  Check out the school's website and read instructor bio's and course descriptions to find out what is being taught and who is teaching it. 
 Browse some forums to find course reviews from students who have taken the class you're looking at.  If possible, see what instructors from other organizations have to say about the course you're looking at.

I like to see a fairly high round count (though this can depend on the course).  If I see a 2-day "advanced pistol course" that only has a 300 round ammo requirement, I find myself wondering what they're doing with all the time that they're not spending on the line (again, course dependent).

Another personal thing is "hot range" vs. "cold range."  I don't like cold ranges.

That's just a couple of things that I look at.  It really boils down to deciding what you want to learn/feel is important, and then determining if you feel that a particular course meets your training goals.

Oh...and, I don't think there should really be any difference between "civilian classes" and any others.  While certain topics might not be applicable to the average non-LE/MIL individual, I don't think the quality of the training should suffer because you're not "high speed" enough.  Personally, I won't take or recommend a class from someone who won't teach "civilians."  Your gunfight won't be any less important just 'cause you don't wear a uniform.  Just my $0.02


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Nov 25, 2010)

I actually like that Front Sight is out there selling firearms training to the lay public........am I planning on going there?  Probably not.  There are other training organizations i'd like to visit in the future.  But I do admire the Front Sight business model.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2010)

Sgtmac, I agree with what they are doing it is just that they are wayyyyyy to expensive!  I live here in Vegas and the same training is available at less than half the price if you know where to go!


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Dec 3, 2010)

When they first opened, they offered a free submachine gun course (with Uzi's).  It was fun.  But, you have to listen to their presentation, almost like a time share program.

There whole purpose is to cater to the high end client.  I don't think it was ever intended for the average income earning person.


----------

